# I hope that spring comes soon



## mikasa_90

Salut la toti!

My train for this sentence is:

1)_Sper ca primavara vine curand._


----------



## Trisia

Hi. You're getting pretty good 

I think that for a Romanian speaker it might sound slightly more natural to say: _Sper că primăvara va veni curând_.
At least, that's what I'd expect to hear.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

The subjunctive "_să_ _vină_" would also be acceptable, right? (or maybe not)


----------



## Trisia

_Sper ca primăvara să vină curând_ sounds very good to me.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

So is there any difference in the use of _ca_ vs _că_?
I'm guessing _ca_ for the subjunctive and _că _for the future tense, right?


----------



## mikasa_90

So the rule is 

Sper _că sa verb +a termination 

But  for ''to be''? 
Example

_2) _I hope that tomorow is good
2) Sper ca maine este bun.

_


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

mikasa_90 said:


> So the rule is
> 
> Sper _că sa verb (<- *nel congiuntivo*)+ a termination (*non sempre finisce con -a, ma perlopiù la 3a persona nel congintivo ha la desinenza in -a*)_
> 
> _But for ''to be''? _
> _Example_
> 
> 2) _I hope that tomorow is good_
> _2) Sper ca maine este bun._


_Este/E_ = _è_.

_Conjunctiv_: _să fie_ = _che sia_.
Future: _va fi = sarà_.


----------



## mikasa_90

Quindi da quanto dici tu è:

1)sper ca maine va fi bun
1)sper ca maine sa fie bun.

Esatto?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

mikasa_90 said:


> Quindi da quanto dici tu è:
> 
> 1)sper ca maine va fi bun
> 1)sper ca maine sa fie bun.
> 
> Esatto?


Suppongo di sì. La mia domanda da poco fa era su _ca_ e _că_. 
Mi pare che "_ca_" viene impegnato col congiuntivo:
_Sper ca mâine să fie bun_.

Mentre "_că_" si usa per il futuro (suppongo che anche per gli altri tempi nel indicativo):
_Sper că primăvara va veni curând_. (Trisia's example)

Almeno questa è la mia analisi. 

P.S. 
You can always copy (ctrl + C) and paste (ctrl + V) if you don't have the diacritics.
From here.
Or when you search for a word (Go to *dictionaries* - no symbols required here)


----------



## mikasa_90

Oh yes, I use it
Thanks for diacritics


----------



## jazyk

We have discussed the mood after spera here. You might find it interesting.


----------

